# This weekend any opens?



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Not a big fan of the early muzzle loader hunt so do we have any Bass opens this weekend?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

sunday oct. 13....paint creek lake..dam ramp...$60 a boat...4 fish limit...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

ladue open, dobass.com


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

where are you located? There is a small throw together on shenango saturday....


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

2 day buddy on the Muskingum River out of the McConnelsville ramp
7:15 -3:30
100 % payback
6 fish limit
$100 entry

contact: Scott Eddleblute
740-559-3706
740-541-9150 cell


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Jf1 where and time on shenango and how much $?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

$35 per boat. Team or fish alone. Launching at Rcs marina near the Tara. All other ramps are closed on the lake. $5 launch fee. 

730-330. Just a bunch of guys who like to fish. No points or anything.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> sunday oct. 13....paint creek lake..dam ramp...$60 a boat...4 fish limit...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Do you have any more info on this tourney time, website, etc thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

starts at 7am or "safe light" until 2pm...lake has a split 15" limit....2 under 15" and 2 over 15"... 

$60 per boat-4 fish limit.100% Payout! 2 fish between 12 and 15 inches(must not touch the 15 inch line) And 2 over 15. Please double check your fish. If i measure 3 Under 15, the largest under fish will be removed from the bag. If i measure 3 over 15, the largest will be removed from the bag. If i measure 4 that touch the 15 inch line, the 2 largest will be removed (same with the unders). 7:00am(or safe light) til 2:00. $10 of the entry fee goes towards big bass and $50 will go to the payout. NO Dead Fish will be weighed for big bass. 8 ounce penalty for each dead fish. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

nbaa open alum creek


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys catch any? Winning weight? Couldn't' make it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

13 boats. Took almost 11lbs to win. Shenango has a 4fisj limit.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anybody fishing the tourney at paint creek tomorow?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

